# Your 30 day free trial of existence has ended



## NoNAND (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## Aldoria (Aug 11, 2018)

oof


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 11, 2018)

NoNAND said:


> View attachment 139477


damn, I'm at 9128 days...
apparently, i'm living on credit


----------



## supergamer368 (Aug 11, 2018)

Eh, the void isn’t that bad. The trial sucked, half the features are missing or limited, like the “money” or “social life” features. they’re almost completely missing.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 11, 2018)

supergamer368 said:


> Eh, the void isn’t that bad. The trial sucked, half the features are missing or limited, like the “money” or “social life” features. they’re almost completely missing.


Ever felt you went in a room to do something
And once in the room, you completly forgot why you are there?
Thats because god deleted the command


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 12, 2018)

The long tutorial and constant grind for resources really put this off for me.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2018)

I made it past 30 days without paying. Did I crack my existence and break the universe?


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 13, 2018)

leafeon34 said:


> I made it past 30 days without paying. Did I crack my existence and break the universe?


Why do you think they burned witches?


----------



## Subtle Demise (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## seren3 (Oct 22, 2018)

aka 

the rent is due


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 22, 2018)

seren3 said:


> aka
> 
> the rent is due


Nice necrobump.


----------



## seren3 (Oct 22, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Nice necrobump.


yeah it is pretty nice


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 22, 2018)

Dammit Ajit Pai


----------



## NoNAND (Oct 23, 2018)

RETURN MY MONEY BACK I NEED TO GO TO THE VOID BACK


----------



## supergamer368 (Oct 23, 2018)

NoNAND said:


> RETURN MY MONEY BACK I NEED TO GO TO THE VOID BACK


Sorry, but you’ve owned the product “Existence” for more than two weeks. You are no longer eligible for a refund.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 23, 2018)

supergamer368 said:


> Sorry, but you’ve owned the product “Existence” for more than two weeks. You are no longer eligible for a refund.


I though it was 30 days


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 23, 2018)

I'd pay to continue but what would i do. I already spent 30 days banging your mom


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 23, 2018)

Damn, and like an idiot, I still pay.
Similarly, I need to drop Spotify, I never use it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 23, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Damn, and like an idiot, I still pay.
> Similarly, I need to drop Spotify, I never use it.


you really pay for life?

Hey, life is just like WinRar


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Hey, life is just like WinRar


Readily replaceable with 7 zips?

Bit kinky but you do you.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> you really pay for life?


Yeah. I mean when you live on your own with no parents to pay everything, bills stack up ya know...


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 23, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Yeah. I mean when you live on your own with no parents to pay everything, bills stack up ya know...


Technically that is a choice.

You can still do the wild man of the woods routine if you want.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 23, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Technically that is a choice.
> 
> You can still do the wild man of the woods routine if you want.


True, however I got spoiled with housing comfort.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 23, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Readily replaceable with 7 zips?
> 
> Bit kinky but you do you.





VinsCool said:


> Yeah. I mean when you live on your own with no parents to pay everything, bills stack up ya know...


What I meant is that it asks you to pay for it, 
but you can still use it without paying


----------

